# My babies' present....



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi all,

It's been a while since I posted, been a little busy with my own 3 babies (adopted my newest addition, Snowflake, a few months ago), my current 4 foster kittens, and volunteering at the local shelter whenever I have off from work. It's always been my goal to build my babies a "catio", and when I moved to a new place in February of this year, my #1 priority was having the space to build them one. Well, the weather finally changed and this past Memorial Day, I spent 8 hours building them their catio. The main structure went up in a day, and over the next few weeks I added small additions. I am attaching pictures of the process and the completed catio. I'm a regular guy with no real carpentry skills. Just a determination to make my babies happy, a few power tools (who doesn't like to play with powertools?,around $300 and approximately 2 days worth of work. You know what they say, if there's a will, there's a way!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

WoW! What a great job you did. Very lucky cats.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Very nice!! I'm wondering why you didn't just use screening instead of the concrete reinforcement wire? We here in the south east could not live without screening but maybe you don't have a problem with biting insects like we do.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That is awesome! Love the bistro lights. Those are happy kitties.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I Love it!! I know your cats do!!:thumbup:


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

Marcia, I used the chicken wire because screening is just too weak. My big boys sometimes will climb the chicken wire if they see a bug or something, and they'd rip the screen to shreds. Also, chicken wire is easier to attach! I had to put a second layer of plastic screening over the bottom half because my previous kitten foster managed to get her head through the regular chicken wire. We have 4 six week olds running inside/outside the house and the plastic deer fencing prevents them from getting out, so we don't have to worry about them. 

We let the cats out at 8 in the morning and bring them back in around 1-2 AM. They're outside a lot, but they come in to use the liter box, get some food and often times take naps in the house. We set up some bird feeders near the catio to provide them entertainment  Cuddles even caught a silly chipmunk that decided to enter the catio! They love it outside, and we love sitting outside and enjoying the outdoors with them! It's the best thing I've done for them and I urge others to do the same! You won't regret it


----------



## ashlee18 (May 21, 2014)

I want to make that for myself. The cat being happy would be an added bonus lol


----------



## spazz (Sep 8, 2014)

very cool space


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

i wish i was handy


----------

